# Help with Coding Dysplastic Atypical Nevus



## Hopp (Jun 30, 2009)

Doc did a punch biopsy of a right lateral chest  multipigmented very dark lesion -   Pathysplastic (Atypical) Compound Nevus; Pigmented skin lesion Would you code this as malignant; or uncertain behavior or benign.
He now is going to take the pt to the OR and excise the lesion.      Thanks for your help
Deb, CPC


----------



## kbarron (Jun 30, 2009)

I''d call a benign neoplasm and specify the area, you would also need to know the size.


----------

